# Mit Shadowplay aufnehmen ohne TS-Sound



## dionarap (21. März 2018)

Hi,

ich hab in shadowplay die option aktiviert "beide spuren getrennt" aktiviert.
ich hab die aufgenommene datei dann in Sony Movie Studio Platinum gezogen und kann da trotzdem nicht die ts-soundspur von der ingame -soundspur trennen.
das gelaber von anderen im ts beim zocken will ich in besagtem programm entfernen. 

geht das mittlerweile überhaupt so wie nvidia das groß angepriesen hat oder überseh ich in sony msp was?

jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## M3lmac (21. März 2018)

Anbei ein Video bei YT. Ich meine das dir das helfen könnte.

YouTube


----------

